
Watching cars driving down a highway outside of Tokyo, from our own satellites - wslh
https://twitter.com/earlkman/status/783335483405312000
======
gus_massa
I'll copy one of the comments:

> pics or it didn't happen ;)

I.E. It look interesting, but it would be more interesting if some kind of
video / gif is available.

